# Weather Photographer of the Year



## Mikehit (Aug 12, 2016)

I've seen the usual wildlife photographer and Landscape photographer competitions but not the weather photography competition and there are some stunning entries. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-36990916

https://www.weather-photo.org/events/weather-photographer-year/finalists/


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 12, 2016)

Now those are nice! Always pays to carry the(a) camera


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2016)

WOW. Great pictures.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Mike!

Great pictures. 

Most impressing to me is the one of the sprite lightning. 
I never thought you could take a picture of them from the ground but only from space or at least a really high flying plane.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 12, 2016)

wonderful and very interesting images....

Thanks for sharing!


----------

